# K2 vs. K2 vs. Rome



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If you want to wait a bit, boot size allowing, you can try out my bosses.


----------



## gls:maverick (Jan 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> If you want to wait a bit, boot size allowing, you can try out my bosses.



Thanks Leo, but I am hoping to make a move before the season gets rolling. I had a lot of issues with the Rides last season and want to start out fresh. If I don't decide by then though we will hook up so I can check them out.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Love my K2 Cinch's as far as fast entry\exit binders , have about a 50 days on them without issue but have broken my 2009 AutoEvers about 3 times now :-(


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i feel like my k2s are built better than my romes. rome is good but i think k2 is better quality


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i have nationals coming as i sit here typing.


----------



## wheninRoMeSdS (Sep 24, 2010)

390s have vrod. you want them. Not to mention rome is the best brand. ever. I'd why you'd ride a company that doesn't focus completely on boarding. as K2 has skiing shit.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

I have last years bosses and love em. they're a bit shoddy on the paint finish quality, but who really cares if a little shiny paint chips off after a long day of riding. They look like they've been used, but i have had no mechanical faults at all. All the straps and rachets are excellently made, and they are SUPER comfy. Great binding. I wish they had brought back the blue and white again though!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

wheninRoMeSdS said:


> 390s have vrod. you want them. Not to mention rome is the best brand. ever. I'd why you'd ride a company that doesn't focus completely on boarding. as K2 has skiing shit.


WOOOOOOOOOOO IGNORANCE RULES. Go troll somewhere else. Cause yeah, totally, K2 DOES NOT have a dedicated snowboard section that IS NOT part of the skiing department.... you're sooo on point here.

Seriously asshat, they might share the same building, might, but that doesn't mean they don't focus on snowboarding. 

Have you ridden Indy's? Formulas? Nationals? Hurrithanes? Companies? Then shush.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

K2 has 2 very different teams dealing with skis and snowboards. Even down to sales reps... to say they any bit inferior is just your opinion.


----------



## gls:maverick (Jan 15, 2010)

I have decided on the National. Hopefully ordering them this afternoon at lunch I like combining the K2 board with K2 bindings plus I think the autostrap will be good to decrease time strapping in. Thanks for everyone's comments!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Autostrap is definitely nice. You just have to take a little time setting them up to your boot.


----------



## gls:maverick (Jan 15, 2010)

Just spoke with someone at the Brighton Summit store, gotta support the local business. He's calling me back shortly.


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

in my opinion, i really really like K2 they usually have high quality stuff, and i have the debut 2008 K2 turbo Dream and i use that ting ALOT and it still rides like it is new, as far as bindings go, ive owned a pair of K2 cinch's and personally, diddnt like them, because they felt too ''cheap'' even though they are not the best bindings i went with flow instead because they just felt a little more stable...

now as far as Rome goes, i love rome. they have amazing quality stuff and i own a rome board and even though it is a little big for me, it still goes nice for powder days and carving down hardpack, now with bindings for rome, i have owned some pair that i have no clue wat they even are, and they are great bindings. feel very sturdy even though there ~3 years old. the one tow strap broke, buy i easily fixed that with a drill and some copper wire.


----------



## gls:maverick (Jan 15, 2010)

K2's on order. They are back ordered until the end of the month from Summit but I will have them before winter hits I am sure.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

gls:maverick said:


> K2's on order. They are back ordered until the end of the month from Summit but I will have them before winter hits I am sure.


Nice! Don't know if you knew, but thanks for the support! Those are really nice bindings. I like urethane highbacks. My first taste of them were last season from Flux.


----------

